# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  عالم من علماء القصيم يشيد بالشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير قبل 40 عاما .

## احمد بن حنبل

الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله الغصن احد فقهاء الحنابلة في بريدة يشيد بالشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير في عام 1390 حين كان عمر الشيخ عبدالكريم قرابة ال 16 عاما يروي هذه القصة د ابراهيم الغصن ابن الشيخ عبدالعزيز رحمه الله اترككم مع المقطع .


http://www.mashahd.net/view_video.ph...ype=&category=

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيك

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## جذيل

يقول لي احد المتصوفة : 
استمع احيانا الى اذاعة القرآن الكريم , فإذا استمعت ( للخضير ) جائتني قشعريرة في جلدي , لا اعرف لماذا .!
قلت له الشيطان اذا اذن المؤذن ماهو يقشعر فقط , بل يبدأ يضرط .!
نسأل الله الا يجعل هذا الثناء من الناس للشيخ عبدالكريم فتنة له , وان يثبتنا واياه على هداه وسراطه المستقيم .

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

> بارك الله فيك
> الرابط لا يعمل


8
8
8

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

http://www.*******.com/watch?v=A3jE6Ri7rVY


http://www.*******.com/watch?v=A3jE6..._embedded#t=35

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

أيضا لا يعمل

دلنا من أين أخذت المقطع حتى نذهب إلى الأصل
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

حمل من هنا:
صفحة التحميل
التحميل المباشر

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

رابط آخر:
من هنا

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحسين

السلام عليكم
قشعريرة 
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
دعوا عنكم المبالغات التي لا طائل خلفها 
قال تعالى :- {اللَّهُ نَـزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُتَشَابِهًا مَثَانِيَ تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ ثُمَّ تَلِينُ جُلُودُهُمْ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ}

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

بــارك الله فيــكم ...

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> يقول لي احد المتصوفة : 
> استمع احيانا الى اذاعة القرآن الكريم , فإذا استمعت ( للخضير ) جائتني قشعريرة في جلدي , لا اعرف لماذا .!
> قلت له الشيطان اذا اذن المؤذن ماهو يقشعر فقط , بل يبدأ يضرط .!
> نسأل الله الا يجعل هذا الثناء من الناس للشيخ عبدالكريم فتنة له , وان يثبتنا واياه على هداه وسراطه المستقيم .


 
اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت ... اشكر لك المرور اخي .

----------


## جذيل

[quote=عبدالرحمن الحسين;277380]
قشعريرة 
[quote]

الاخ عبدالرحمن الحسين 
هذا قول الصوفي , وليس قولي .
فانتبه
ثم هل القشعريرة لا تكون الا من كلام الله ..؟
اظنك لا توافق على ذلك .

الاخ احمد بن حنبل 
جزيت خيرا .

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> 8
> 8
> 8


اشكر لك المرور ..

----------


## المقدسى

بارك الله فيك فالشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير عالم بحق تشعر بقوة علومه من كلماته التي تقطر علماً .

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

نحسبه من الأبدال و الله حسيبه
جزاه الله عنى كل خير
أرجوا لمن يستطيع رؤيته أن يبلغه عني أني أحبه في الله
و أنه شيخي و معلمي

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> أيضا لا يعمل
> 
> دلنا من أين أخذت المقطع حتى نذهب إلى الأصل
> وبارك الله فيك


تم وضع رابط ...

اشكر لك المرور .

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> حمل من هنا:
> صفحة التحميل
> التحميل المباشر


 
اشكر لك الاضافة والمرور غفر الله لك ووفقك .

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
واياكم .

----------


## الشرح الممتع

جزاكم الله خير

ورفع الله قدر الشيخ 
فكم نحبه بالله.

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> رابط آخر:
> من هنا


 
شكر الله لك الاضافة والمرور .

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> السلام عليكم
> قشعريرة 
> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> دعوا عنكم المبالغات التي لا طائل خلفها 
> قال تعالى :- {اللَّهُ نَـزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُتَشَابِهًا مَثَانِيَ تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ ثُمَّ تَلِينُ جُلُودُهُمْ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ}


اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت . اشكر لك المرور .

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> بــارك الله فيــكم ...


وفيكم بارك اخي .

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

[QUOTE=جذيل;280411][quote=عبدالرحمن الحسين;277380]
قشعريرة 



> الاخ عبدالرحمن الحسين 
> هذا قول الصوفي , وليس قولي .
> فانتبه
> ثم هل القشعريرة لا تكون الا من كلام الله ..؟
> اظنك لا توافق على ذلك .
> 
> الاخ احمد بن حنبل 
> جزيت خيرا .


 
اشكر لك الاضافة والبيان ... بارك الله فيك اخي .

----------


## ابو بردة

أصبح العُبَّاد علـمـاءَ وفقـهـاءَ 
عبد العزيز الغصن لا يعدو كونه طالب علم لكن يبدو أنه قريب لك أو أنك تجهل حاله كعادة طلاب العلم 
إذا رأوا كبار السن من طلاب العلم شيَّخوهم 
ولذا لقَّبتَه بألقاب ليست له رحمه الله 

فاربأ بنفسك أخي

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> بارك الله فيك فالشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير عالم بحق تشعر بقوة علومه من كلماته التي تقطر علماً .


 
شكر الله لك المرور والاضافة اخي .

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

> نحسبه من الأبدال و الله حسيبه
> جزاه الله عنى كل خير
> أرجوا لمن يستطيع رؤيته أن يبلغه عني أني أحبه في الله
> و أنه شيخي و معلمي


اشكر لك الاضافة والمرور بارك الله فيك .

----------


## بن تقي

نحسبه والله حسيبه ، بارك الله في عمره وعلمه ونفع به

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

جزاك الله خير .. 

ولكن نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الغلو في الانبياء والصالحين ... ويا اخي احمد  والدك  الشيخ  الفاضل عبدالكريم عمره ٥٠   كما ذكر في ترجمته فيلزم من ذلك ان يكون الشيخ الذي ذكرته اثنى على الشيخ وعمره عشر سنوات !! 

ولا اظن شيخنا عبدالكريم يرضى بمثل هذا الموضوع .

----------

